# Cómo es una típica señal de la línea telefónica?



## black_flowers (Dic 26, 2006)

hola de nuevo, no es mi intención saturar el foro con preguntas, pero a lo mejor pasa por aquí alguien con alguna experiencia en señales de tfn. en fin que sabe alguien *cómo podría ser una típica señal de la línea de teléfono?Más o menos, cuál podría ser su amplitud, frecuencia,forma,voltaje de pico, y tensión de offset* (he oído que lleva una componente de contínua). 
La necesito para realizar una simulación de un circuito.

ok, u saludo.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 28, 2006)

¿a que te refieres a la corriente de llamada o al tono de invitación a marcar?.  La corriente de llamada (la que hace sonar el timbre ó piezo electrico) 75 voltios 50Hz con una cadencia de 1500 milisegundos activo y 3500 en reposo. El tono de invitación a marcar es un tono de  800Hz o 1000Hz continuo. Todo esto de memoria. Si te interesa exactamente lo debería consultar. Avisame si quieres que lo consulte.


----------



## black_flowers (Dic 28, 2006)

vaya parece que tu sabes un rato de las señales telefonicas. Pero lo que quiero es como sería por ejemplo la señal en la línea cuando estás hablando. Esto como he dicho es para hacer una simulación de un circuito que estrae el audio de la linea del telefono. No se muy bien como es la señal que circula por la linea cuando alguien está hablando pero me imagino que no es una señal de audio. Así que me gustaría saber qué características (frecuencia,tensiones de pico, y si hay una tensión de offset de contínua) No hace falta que lo consultes, me conformo con que me digas más o menos a ojo cómo podría ser.

un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 29, 2006)

No la he visto en osciloscopio, pero debe ser una señal alterna con un offset sobre una continua de unos 15 voltios. La componente continua de la linea de telefono es para alimentar el telefono del cliente. Cuando hablas provocas variaciones en la componente de continua que son las señales de voz. Esta señal se puede extraer mediante un condensador que deje pasar sólo la componente de alterna
Mira este enlace:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/audioext/index.htm


----------



## black_flowers (Dic 30, 2006)

precisamente es ese el circuito que pretendo simular. Pero todavía me queda una duda. Lo que circula por la línea telefonica cuando estamos hablando, ¿es una señal de audio? (es decir es una señal como la que circula por un micrófono cuando hablamos por el ?

un saludo.


----------



## dolbyy1978 (Dic 31, 2006)

En la última milla si, es decir en el trayecto desde tu fono hasta la 1° cental telefónica. Es tu voz modulante en una portadora continua. Desconozco lo que querés hacer pero tené en cuenta que esto es muy distinto en los circuitos entre centarales.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 1, 2007)

quiero simular el circuito que está en el enlace de arriba. Sirve para extraer la voz directamente de la línea telefonica (la de la casa) y según me dices esa señal es la propia voz (como si fuese un micrófono) màs una tensión de contínua. Entonces voy a probarlo así.

gracias!
un saludo.


----------



## j4iro (Ago 11, 2009)

es mas o menos un extractor de audio de la linea lo que quieres hacer? o al menos eso entiendo, pues bien sobre esto tengo una pequeña duda, de ser asi cual tuviera que ser la impedancia de este mi circuito?¿ para no causar interferencia en una llamada y de estar forma poder escuchar la charla, es como en la pelicula de "los gorgonitas" en la cual hacen espionaje ¡¡ saludos espero respuestas


----------

